# Watson's Landscaping - Trucks, Equipment, & Snowremoval Pics



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Well guys after our week long storm up here in S.E. Michigan that started December 19th and went to Christmas eve I finally had got some time to post some pics of me and my sub contractor at work. So guys this will be the official page of Watson's Landscaping.

P.S. Pics of the sub contractor at work are still to come 

ussmileyflag


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

The Pics are posted in order (I think) the first two are of the shop with the stuff ready to go.
Thats 100 bags of greenscapes ice melter for my residential's only.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

More Pics clean up of the 19th


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

And heres what the truck and me looked like after the storm and Dec. 19th 18-1/2 hours
there's three more pics that are over in the ford truck pics thread that I cant repost


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Lovin that truck! That is alot of ice melt too man! Looks good though, keep it up.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Man do I ever love the looks of the new fords, especially with the 20" rims! And red looks great on them too! Is it gas? 5.4? What kind of strobe do you have on top? Very sharp looking setup!


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

5.4 gasser, and thats an ecco strobe on top, there's also whelen vertex leds in the head and tail lights


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Is that a light too in the center of the windshield at the top?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Bad a$$ truck!! Love it. What is the middle of the windshield?


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Great pics and nice truck.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice rig Your truck makes that plow look tiny...


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

there are led flashers in the front and back window at the top. the big blue square is a enployee parking pass for my second job


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I would think that pile of ice melt would fall over easy


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats one frozen looking truck.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Really nice truck. do you ever wish you had a V10 or diesel or is the V8 fine for you?


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks good bud! The headgear on that Boss looks very small for some reason?


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

love the truck have you broken that plow yet


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

nice, i like the pic of the plow indent in the snow pile, i've got a pic that looks just like that. Also is it just me or are your plow lights really low for some reason?

p.s. I like the business name (my last name is Watson)


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

deere615;703842 said:


> Nice pics, I would think that pile of ice melt would fall over easy


me to, dad picked it up in the fall and when I got home he had it stacked like that, but its still hang'n tough!!



TLC Snow Div.;703965 said:


> Really nice truck. do you ever wish you had a V10 or diesel or is the V8 fine for you?


so far the V8 is just fine
we had one storm up here a few weeks back and it was 6" of wet a$$ snow and one spot I plowed all had to be pushed one way about 500' to a pile at the end with no wind rows(plowed street on one side, buliding on other side) she had a little bit of a hard time but I dont think a V10 or diesel would have made it any easier.



Jt13speed;704093 said:


> Looks good bud! The headgear on that Boss looks very small for some reason?


I said the same thing when I picked it up but I think its just because of the big flat hood



OakhillsSnowdiv;704210 said:


> love the truck have you broken that plow yet


NO and lets not hope any time soon KNOCK ON WOOD



riverwalkland;704226 said:


> nice, i like the pic of the plow indent in the snow pile, i've got a pic that looks just like that. Also is it just me or are your plow lights really low for some reason?
> 
> p.s. I like the business name (my last name is Watson)


thanks I like it to lol


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice setup


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

What kind of LED are you running at the top of the windshield?


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

sharp truck


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like you need a loader or a bobcat to do some pushback


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice truck!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

DCSpecial;705957 said:


> What kind of LED are you running at the top of the windshield?


Some thing cheap I found on ebay last year before I had the plow just wanted some thing in the windows to be seen when snowblowing driveways and look cool when I had them on!!! :redbounce 



Hamelfire;706078 said:


> Looks like you need a loader or a bobcat to do some pushback


Tell me about it, but the pics were before the big melt down we had a few weeks back. Evey thing is good now


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

you WOULD have felt a Big difference with a Diesel on that pile you were talking about...they have a Sh!t load more torque than your gasses ever will.


But Nice Truck!


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Wicked looking Rig !!!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

that truck looks sharp! Im glad you went with a BOSS plow, they are second to none IMO. Good luck to you and nice to see another young gun hard at work


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

love the pictures and the trucks


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats a nice lookin truck! Just curious.. how much gas did you use with that storm?


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Petr51488;707947 said:


> Thats a nice lookin truck! Just curious.. how much gas did you use with that storm?


dont really remember, do remember looking at the dash read out for mpg's on one of the december storms and it said 5.4 MPG :crying:


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Trucks finaly done
Strobes in all four coners
Removable light bar on top
LED bars in the front and back windows
Back up lights also on a switch for night time loading and unloading
got'a love the factory installed swich's in the fords makes every thing look nice and neet

I'll try and get some pics tomorrow when I'm out plow'n were look'n and 6-8" here in SE Michigan payup payup


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

02DURAMAX;706422 said:


> you WOULD have felt a Big difference with a Diesel on that pile you were talking about...they have a Sh!t load more torque than your gasses ever will.
> 
> But Nice Truck!


Are you saying a diesel will push more snow than a gas truck? I have both and they both push snow like no tomorrow. Its all about traction and weight distribution.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice stuff there! Did you use up all that ice melt yet?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Are you saying a diesel will push more snow than a gas truck? I have both and they both push snow like no tomorrow. Its all about traction and weight distribution.


ive always said that traction is the limiting factor in the equation, and it always will be, but when it comes down to it, a diesel will push a heavy pile of snow much easier than a gasser will. ive experienced this first hand driving each of our trucks. our ford will push a pile with alot less throttle needed than will our other two. but the torque also makes you spin your tires much easier, thats why im always in 4x4.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;719816 said:


> ive always said that traction is the limiting factor in the equation, and it always will be, but when it comes down to it, a diesel will push a heavy pile of snow much easier than a gasser will. ive experienced this first hand driving each of our trucks. our ford will push a pile with alot less throttle needed than will our other two. but the torque also makes you spin your tires much easier, thats why im always in 4x4.


Exactly!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;719767 said:


> Nice stuff there! Did you use up all that ice melt yet?


All Most here's some pics of our last storm


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a pic of one of the comm lots I do and the best part was by the time we were done with the whole complex 62 acres the snow was starting to melt guess there was a little salt left down there.

the rest are of the spray bar we built and yes liquid does work. the pics are of liquid CAL

The 210 gal. tank
Spray Bar the PVC still had to be fasten into the aluminum bar and receiver
Our in-line filter
Sprayed the valet ramp work'n with in five minutes


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Some more

First one is the untreated road
Second is the liquid at work


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Well were back for another season!! Hope to get some pics up here soon there calling for snow the next few days


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any pic's? Also how do you salt your lots?


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Do all the resis's with a 100# push spreader and another member on here that subs for me salts the lots with his truck


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any updates? Or new pic's?


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm definetly having a weak moment here, as I have never in my life liked a Ford. But that is one nice looking truck you have there. Nice pics. Red rules


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks and I'll try to get some more pics up. not alot of snow so maybe I'll find sometime:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

*Winter 2010/2011*

Well after a long time we have some new pix so here ya all go!!!!!


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

More!!!!!

And before you pick the last to apart yes I did go back and clean up those two tails and the sidewalk crew was just getting there to do the front walk as I was pulling out.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

2FAST4U;1234386 said:


> More!!!!!
> 
> And before you pick the last to apart yes I did go back and clean up those two tails and the sidewalk crew was just getting there to do the front walk as I was pulling out.


first pic, your truck looks a little "excited" lol No but nice pictures, v plow must be nice for cleaning out the drive throughs


----------



## 01PStroker (Jan 17, 2010)

I bet u love those wings on the v-plow i just put some on my v-plow and it is like a brand new plow less trailes. love those wings


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes the wings are awsome!!!!! Fully V'ed I can just make it through the drive ups at the banks and no run offs on there islands. Best looking banks (2) in townpayup


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you buy those plow dollies from northern tool? i bought a set, the heavier pair, and they pretty much collapsed.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice truck man, do you still run the salt brine or just rock salt?


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

The dollies came from a local store and yes were just running salt.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Trying to figure out how to upload some new pictures from my phone for everyone.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Pics!


----------

